# DVD Recorder Question



## Hawthorn (24 Nov 2006)

Hi
Looking for some quick advice. I want to purchase a dvd recorder with hard drive. I currently have NTL cable tv which is analogue, no decoder box or anything. Man in currys tells me there is no way I can watch one channel and record another if I purchase a dvd recorder with hard drive. I thought that this only applied if you had digital tv? Anyone know for definite. I was thinking of getting a samsung or maybe an LG recorder with 80 gb hard drive.


----------



## pnh (24 Nov 2006)

Dont think he is correct.U will conect the DVD recorder to TV with Scart-therefore u will watch your analog as usual thru TV tuner say channels 1-15.The DVD has a seperate tuner and will replicate the channels which u will  watch on whatever EXT u connect two say Ext 1 therefore u can set the DVD to a different channel.
As I have a a glass of wine (or 2) I am open to correction


----------



## Sol28 (28 Nov 2006)

PNH is spot on - Just bought one last week. NTL analogue etc - Can watch TV and record other station, Can watch DVD and record other station, can watch a program on the HDD while recording another station.


----------



## Hawthorn (28 Nov 2006)

Thanks guys.
I thought I was right but man in Currys was willing to put his house on it. Maybe I should have taken him up on the offer.   Going to buy the LG Rh177 tomorrow. It has received good reviews.


----------



## r2d2 (29 Nov 2006)

Hawthorn said:


> Thanks guys.
> I thought I was right but man in Currys was willing to put his house on it. Maybe I should have taken him up on the offer.  Going to buy the LG Rh177 tomorrow. It has received good reviews.


 
Hawthron,

I have that LG, can't help on the analogue side of things as it's through digital but the LG itself is top notch !!

r2d2


----------



## Guest125 (29 Nov 2006)

I have the Lidl HDD recorder which are badge engineered LG and it's no problem recording one prog while watching another. A very good recorder you won't regret your purchase. Very handy for storing your VHS recordings too!!


----------



## MonsieurBond (30 Nov 2006)

To be accurate:

You can watch an ANALOGUE channel using your TV's analogue tuner and record another ANALOGUE program on a DVD recorder such as the Lidl one you mention using its built-in analogue tuner.
If you want to record a digital channel, then you will need to tune the NTL box to the digital channel, set the DVD recorder to AV1 SCART input, and will not be able to change the channel on the NTL box. You can however watch an ANALOGUE channel (i.e. one of the basic channels) on your TV using the TV's built in analogue tuner.
If you look on the Net, you will find DVD recorders with Digital tuners (some with 2 tuners) but this is Freeview which won't work in Ireland (unless you live in border counties perhaps).


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2006)

I know nothing of the LG brand.

There is an LG DVD HD recorder on a .IE electrical retailer site with an attractive price/.spec. combination. There is just one customer review recorded and it is positive.

I have Googled for 'objective' reviews but can't find any (in English anyway !).

Has anyone here used one for a year or more ? How has it worked for you ? I'm more drawn towards more familiar brands, but I can't just dismiss this one cos it suggests great value for money.


----------



## MonsieurBond (1 Dec 2006)

TarfHead said:


> I know nothing of the LG brand.
> 
> There is an LG DVD HD recorder on a .IE electrical retailer site with an attractive price/.spec. combination. There is just one customer review recorded and it is positive.
> 
> ...



LG is a reputable Korean brand.

I have an LG TV/DVD combo and am generally happy with it.


----------



## Petal (9 Dec 2006)

Hi guys,

Hope someone can educate me! I bought a DVD recorder with hard-drive, and I have a digital box. I have tried to connect the thing in different ways and I have read the manual, which does not shed any light on what to do when you have a digital box. I don't know whether to plug the cable into the DVD recorder and connect the digibox to is or connect the recorder to the TV and leave the digital connected to the TV... It's very confusing. Anyone got one of those and can tell me what to plug where exactly (including the scart)?

Many thanks for any help - the first sign of ageing, technology has finally overtaken me!

No more help required! Found other posts with sufficient hints!


----------



## tiger (10 Dec 2006)

*DRH-5400x DVD Recorder with 250GB HD*

On sale from Thurs in [broken link removed], usually worth a look.  Probably some discussion over on boards.ie

TBH I think 250GB is over kill, unless you plan on storing alot of recordings on the player itself.


----------

